#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 意見箱 >  > [意見] 從相簿把圖貼至論壇

## 火狼

如題
不知是否可以用相簿的圖圖直接貼至論壇
這樣就方便多了
因為是使用平板的關係
上傳後圖片的網址沒法複製，貼上
但上傳到相簿就可以
所以希望有這個功能^^

----------


## 雪麒

請直接複製相冊圖片頁面下方的BB代碼
例如引用這個頁面的圖片，可以複製以下內容：


顯示效果如下：

點擊以顯示隱藏內容





即使是平板，也應該是可以複製粘貼的啊～想要通過不複製粘貼的方式發圖至論壇，除了使用附件我還真難以想到好的方法呢～

----------


## 火狼

sorry
沒有注意到可以這樣用
可是還是不行啊QAO
長按了好幾次copy的程式都不會出來啊
若是可以改成label的話應該就可以了
在貼圖的服務上面也是這樣的text field
所以才來提供這樣的意見

我的是android的
還是只有ios的可以？？

----------


## 狼王白牙

Android 的平版電腦確實在貼圖服務的地方無法選擇文字連結，
但是一般電腦則可以。

所以當我使用平版電腦加上貼圖服務的時候，是把後面的四個字母使用*打字*的方式來貼圖，
我想這個有好有壞，好處在於避免用戶把連結弄掉，造成空間浪費，
目前不確定平版是否有一鍵複製的源代碼，在研究出來前請忍耐一下。

----------

